# #2> ASUS RT-AC66U, RT-N66U, EA-N66: Setup and configuration



## r4gs (Feb 20, 2013)

Previously we had looked at the unboxing and preview of a couple of routers and an adapter from ASUS.
We were quite pleased with their unique design, boxed contents and the slew of features they offered.
Moving on, in this article, we’ll be describing about how easy it is to go about and setup these devices and configure them using their respective administration panels.

The setup:
ASUS RT-AC66U, RT-N66U, EA-N66: Setup and configuration - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India


NOTE:- This is part 2 of a series we're doing on ASUS routers. Please comment with ideas and suggestions on what you would like to see in the next article. Any specific performance test, etc...


----------

